# Boat Fire - Pensacola Bay



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

A good sized sportfish caught on fire this afternoon and the crew beached the boat bow first into the NAS Pensacola sea wall along the north side of pensacola bay. 

I got there after the fire was out. I heard all crew members made it off safely. I hope that is true.

Did not get a name of the boat. Thoughts are with the crew. The fire pretty much smoked the cabin and the upper part of the boat.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

That sucks. Hate to hear this.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Bummer. That's gonna be expensive. Glad everyone is ok


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

I saw the fire while headed home off base. Thought it was a fire team exercise. Sorry to hear about the damage.


----------



## SHatten (Sep 30, 2007)

Saw it while running. The name on the transom looked like ETOPS.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

That sucks


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

Man I hate seein that


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

Wonder if that had anything to do with the base being locked down to outgoing traffic this afternoon? 

Around 4:00 PM they weren't letting anyone off the base and started checking IDs when the line finally started moving.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

afishanado said:


> Wonder if that had anything to do with the base being locked down to outgoing traffic this afternoon?
> 
> Around 4:00 PM they weren't letting anyone off the base and started checking IDs when the line finally started moving.



Heard it was a training exercise. I highly doubt a boat fire will lockdown a military base


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Weird, I do Remember see'ing alot of smoke coming from that area around 3ish today... I' guess thats what was going on..


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Hopefully they have good insurance...hard to lose your boat!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Did the Coast Guard hassle them for being inside the 500' markers???


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Woulda thought security would have been all over that.


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

I saw the smoke from Paradise Hole. No wind made it easy to see.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Was, looked like a nice boat. It's totaled now. Engines may be all that's left. Yeah,, What was that BS leaving the Base today? It took me 15 mins to leave the Base.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I was down there this afternoon and the boat is still there on the base by the survival pier with a pump running on it. Security and a couple cars on pier. Didnt want to try to get closer. Top was black from fire but still floating or aground.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I smell insurance claim.
Glad nobody hurt or dead, if you know what I mean.
Whyme 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

WhyMe said:


> I smell insurance claim.
> Glad nobody hurt or dead, if you know what I mean.
> Whyme
> Mako My Dayo





I would hope so... It would really suck to lose a toy that was not insured...


----------



## KingMe!!! (Apr 25, 2008)

*BZ to the fire crews*

This goes to show how flexible a fire department has to be to respond to any kind of dynamic situation that may be thrown at them. It was kaotic over the airways at first because of the complexity of the situation but the fire department adapted and overcame the situation that they were presented with. Notice the crash truck that was called in for the use of foam to extinguish the burning fuel. Several firefighters lost their personal cell phones because they had to hop in the water in full turnout gear to combat the fire with handlines in waist deep water. Job well done I say. :notworthy:


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

...


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the additional pics. I haven't heard of the boat ETOPS around here before.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Is that an egg harbor hull?


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Nasty engine room fire for sure, I'm wondering if it had 3208's for engines. Great engines but I've seen more fuel leaks on them than just about anything else.


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

http://www.st.nmfs.noaa.gov/st1/CoastGuard/VesselByName.html

May be this one?

Vessel Name: *ETOPS* USCG Doc. No.: *944378* Vessel Service: RECREATIONAL IMO Number: * Trade Indicator: Recreational Call Sign: * Hull Material: FRP (FIBERGLASS) Hull Number: JAT41001G888 Ship Builder: OCEAN MARINE CO LTD Year Built: 1988 

Length (ft.): 41.8 Hailing Port: ANACORTES WA Hull Depth (ft.): 8.5 Owner: WALTER C BARNARD 
3802 N AVE 
ANACORTES, WA 98221 Hull Breadth (ft.): 14.5 Gross Tonnage: 34 Net Tonnage: 27 Documentation Issuance Date: November 14, 2013 Documentation Expiration Date: December 31, 2014 *Previous Vessel Names:* EXECUTIVE SUITE 
*Previous Vessel Owners:* WALTER C BARNARD 
THEODORE L PAHDE


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

dockmaster said:


> http://www.st.nmfs.noaa.gov/st1/CoastGuard/VesselByName.html
> 
> May be this one?
> 
> ...


Long way from home.

Jimmy


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't see a registration number on the boat.

Strange...

Jim

PS... "ETOPS" is an airline term for long range Twin engine operations overwater.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUiXJ4ZIOEE


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Couldn't have picked a better place to beach it. 

Sorry about the firefighters phones. Everybody that cares about their phones should get an Otter Box Preserver. Best damn case I have ever used. Waterproof. Really.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I thought big boats like that had registration numbers elsewhere, like up on the bridge or something?


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

sure said:


> I thought big boats like that had registration numbers elsewhere, like up on the bridge or something?


USCG documented vessels are not required to display any numbers. A port of call and a name are supposed to be embossed on the stern as I recall. If it's a USCG documented boat and registered in FL, there are still no numbers like FL 5555 GG required on the Port and stbd bow, you just gotta have the FL reg sticker displayed. It seem to me that there are LOTs of "liberties" taken on non fishing cruising and sail boats.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Burnt Drag said:


> USCG documented vessels are not required to display any numbers. A port of call and a name are supposed to be embossed on the stern as I recall. If it's a USCG documented boat and registered in FL, there are still no numbers like FL 5555 GG required on the Port and stbd bow, you just gotta have the FL reg sticker displayed. It seem to me that there are LOTs of "liberties" taken on non fishing cruising and sail boats.


Thanks,

Jim


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

KingMe!!! said:


> This goes to show how flexible a fire department has to be to respond to any kind of dynamic situation that may be thrown at them. It was kaotic over the airways at first because of the complexity of the situation but the fire department adapted and overcame the situation that they were presented with. Notice the crash truck that was called in for the use of foam to extinguish the burning fuel. Several firefighters lost their personal cell phones because they had to hop in the water in full turnout gear to combat the fire with handlines in waist deep water. Job well done I say. :notworthy:


They should not have had their cell phones in their turnouts while respondng to a fire where water will be plentifully raining down. Sucks for the boat though.
I work in the fire service, and I would never have my phone in My pocket on a fire. It's for sure gonna get soaked. For sure


----------



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

story line from the base said the guy was "test driving" it as a perspective buyer. Owner wasn't on it? Caught fire and he beached it. Hauled ass when he did and they were looking for him on base. That's why the gates were closed maybe and checking ID's on the way out? Sounds like a fishy deal to me with the owner not being on board. Mighty convenient to have it beached where all you do is step off and run. Seems like I remember seeing that boat on C-list some time back too.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

fishnfool said:


> story line from the base said the guy was "test driving" it as a perspective buyer. Owner wasn't on it? Caught fire and he beached it. Hauled ass when he did and they were looking for him on base. That's why the gates were closed maybe and checking ID's on the way out? Sounds like a fishy deal to me with the owner not being on board. Mighty convenient to have it beached where all you do is step off and run. Seems like I remember seeing that boat on C-list some time back too.


Seems like there would be smarter places then a Navy base to purposely destroy a boat. If that were the case.


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

did they ever find the guy or is the Navy putting more buoys out for security.................???


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

I was told the guy showed up the same day . That's who they was looking for that afternoon at the gate.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

I haven't purchased a lot of boats in my life, but who lets someone test drive a boat by themselves? Seems like a very very odd story, a car is one thing but a boat?


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

I got some new 2nd hand info. They were on the way to Pelican's Pearch to do the bottom when the fellow driving the boat noticed the smoke coming from the engine room and headed for the beach. I was also told there were 2 Aruban Nationals who were on board. I didn't hear about any trouble, but they were anxious to get them off the base. From what I heard they got in a taxi and went to the Pensacola intn. airport and headed home.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

It's sitting on a trailer on the seawall not far from where it ran aground on base that was 2 days ago [tues]


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

sounds like its called no insurance....

sent from my LG G2 VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

dockmaster said:


> sounds like its called no insurance....
> 
> sent from my LG G2 VS980 using Tapatalk


Bill, from what I was told, the boat was donated to a charity and the charity likely had no insurance for the boat. Don't know any more specifics, but I have an inside source who is currently in the mountains freezing his ass off.


----------



## KingMe!!! (Apr 25, 2008)

Chapman5011 said:


> They should not have had their cell phones in their turnouts while respondng to a fire where water will be plentifully raining down. Sucks for the boat though.
> I work in the fire service, and I would never have my phone in My pocket on a fire. It's for sure gonna get soaked. For sure


Since turnouts are put on over your station ware, most guys that I work with keep a cell phone in their pocket or in their possession. If you are getting wet inside of your turnout gear other than sweat perhaps you may not be wearing it correctly. On another note, if you ever find yourself in a predicament where you may get one last call to a loved one while entrapped in a collapsed structure I think I may want to be able to dig out my cell phone and make that call. Just my personal opinion. You may want to consider it. :thumbsup:


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Updated pic from today. The top slats of the wood on the fighting chair are charred, but the chair may be salvageable.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Boat is still on base a few feet up the hill from where it was beached.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

The top looks like it's listing to Starboard. Plus that hull has been in the water without any maintenance for a while. Make a reef out of it.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

A Buddy of Mine (Hello Steve) was On-board NAS this weekend past from Jacksonville, or maybe he is still in town. Hmm. 

Well anyway, he posted this pic today on FB


----------



## etnovass (Jun 8, 2014)

wish I knew who it belongs to. I could use some parts off of it. I see it every day. but have no idea how to find the owner. maybe I should leave a note on it. LOL


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

That boat will most likely wind up at salvage. Go up to legal and ask them what will happen to it. Theres probabley a lean on it for the salvage and removal. Coast guard should also have the status on it.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Man hate to hear that....


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like the hardtop frame and most of everything else has been stripped since I seen her the other weekend. She's toast,what a shame.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

I walked the waterfront today... she's still there, now there is a dumpster along side and it looks as though it may be demo'ed onsite. Some pieces and parts had been removed and were sitting at the stern.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

This is the view from today... one man demo operation... had a helper sitting in the shade. Looked like the primary tool was a circular saw. :001_huh:


----------

